# AC not blowing cold air



## max937 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello,

Two days ago our AC stopped blowing cold air. We turned it off overnight and tried the next day. Same thing.. still only the fan works.. no AC blowing cold.

So I checked the breakers.. and they all work fine. I went out side and noticed that cold air was coming out of the Lennox unit. The unit is from 2001.

Today we called support.. everyone wanted $80 to come out.. but we found one guy for $20. 

Not sure how knowledgeable he was because he sounded a little unsure. He said that we need to replace our compressor.. and that he recommends we just get a new unit bc the price is not much different.

He quoted us $2800 for a new 2.5 ton unit.. we called around and found one for $2100. 

Still outrageous. I can't afford that and my parents are gone on vacation for 2 weeks.. is there any thing I can do on my own?


----------



## woodchuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Blowing cold air outside? Is it a heat pump with the switching valve stuck? Is it blowing heat inside?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Max:
You have power at the outdoor unit. I have found that about 8 out of 10 units with the problem you described have a wire burned off somewhere.
Turn the power off outside (there should be a disconnect switch there by it), open the unit up and see if you can find a wire burned off the compressor. To get to the compressor connection you will have to remove a spring clip and take the plastic cover off. If a burned wire is your problem, you can cut the burned part off, strip about 1/2" of the wire, put a new end on it and hook it back up. Let us know how it goes, I feel for you in this heat.
Glenn


----------



## max937 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys.. i grew very skeptical of the first guy who checked it out..

So I luckily found a friend who came by and figured out the capacitor was broken. He replaced it and its working amazing again.

What a great day. I am soooo happy.

Thanks everyone!!    

Quick question: what should I do about the first company who tried to rip me off for $2800?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, being that the apparent going rate for a service call is $80 but, you went with a $20 guy, there's nothing really to do, you got what you paid for.
It's just a shame that they actually have a license.


----------

